# اصغر البذور



## Fadie (25 ديسمبر 2009)

هى ليست شبهة جديدة بأى حال، و لكن هناك كلام كثير يُثار حولها لدرجة بلغت بالتعقيد ما يدعو للملل. فهذا متخصص فى كل شىء، و فى كل علوم الدنيا: علم آثار، علم نبات، علم حيوان، علم ميثولوجيا، بل و حتى علم النقد النصى! أصبحت كلمة "التخصص" بالسهولة بمكان ليدعى كل من هب و دب أنه متخصص فى علوم الدنيا كلها، و يكرر كثيراً أنه لا يتكلم إلا بتخصص. و هل ذكر كتاباً واحداً كمرجعاً؟ اللهم إعتماد رئيسى و كلى على مواقع الشبكة. و دخلنا فى دوائر مغلقة و تقسيمات و صور، و ذلك كله لأنه لا يوجد كتاب علمى واحد متخصص فى الدراسة النقدية للعهد الجديد تم الرجوع له. لو أى شخص قرأ تفسيراً نقدياً واحداً، و لو كلف نفسه عناء شراء أى تفسير نقدى أو قاموس لاهوتى للعهد الجديد، و هناك الكثير منهم متوفر فى مصر، لأدرك حل المشكلة ببساطة. و لكن لما و نحن المتخصصين فى علوم الدنيا بأكملها؟!

تحتاج العقلية الشرقية أن تتدرب فى كيفية فِهم المنهج التأويلى الهيرمونطيقى، حتى تستطيع أن تدرك أن "النص المُطلق" هو مجرد وهم و خرافة. لا يوجد نص غير تأويلى، و بالتالى لا يمكن الحكم فيه إلا فى ضوء الإحتمالات الممكنة لتفسير النص، و إختيار أفضل هذه الإحتمالات، و هو الإحتمال الذى يفسر كافة معطيات النص المتوفرة. نصر حامد ابو زيد كان قد ذكر مرة أن الثقافة العربية هى ثقافة نص، لا تستطيع العبور منه إلا ما وراء النص. و الغريب أن هذا هو بالضبط النقد الكتابى، فى الوقت الذى يدعى فيه الصاحب أنه دارس للنقد الكتابى!

إن آخر منظور قد يُنظر به للكتاب المقدس هو ما يسميه العرب "ظاهر النص". هذا الكتاب بشكل عام لم يُكتب لكى نقرأه بحسب ظاهره. مؤلفى هذا الكتاب لم يريدوا أن يظهروا ما يريدونه بكل بساطة لكل من يقرأ. النقد الكتابى بأكمله هو مجموعة من الفروع المعرفية القائمة فقط، و أكرر فقط، لأجل فِهم النص.

حسناً، هل حبة الخردل هى أصغر حبوب كوكب الأرض؟ لست "متخصص" فى النبات لكى أقول نعم أم لا، و لهذا يجب اللجوء للسلطة فى هذا المجال، أى لمن يملك سلطة القرار؛ العالم. و قد إتفق علماء العهد الجديد على أن حبة الخردل ليست هى أصغر الحبوب الموجودة على كوكب الأرض. لكن هل هذا يعنى أن يسوع قد اخطأ؟ لا يرى الصاحب ذلك، إنما يرى أن مؤلفى الأناجيل "حرفوا" نص كلام يسوع. بكلمات أخرى، يرى جنابه أن أفضل تفسير لهذا النص هو أن مؤلفى الأناجيل قد غيروا نص كلام يسوع. السؤال الجوهرى إذن: هل هذا هو أفضل تفسير بالفعل؟

يحتاج المتخصص أن يعلم التالى: النص لا يُفسر إلا فى بيئته و فى مجتمعه و بمقاييسه، و ليس بمقاييس معاصرة. إذا خرج المُفسِر عن هذا الإطار فلا يُسمى ما يكتبه إلا عبثاً. لذلك لن تجد عالم يقول لك متى قد غيرّ فى شىء إقتبسه عن مرقس إلا و يذكر لك السبب. ما السبب الذى سيجعل الإنجيليين يغيروا كلام يسوع؟ الآن، لو كان لدى صديقنا هذا أدنى معرفة بالنقد التاريخى، لعرف أن التوثيق المتعدد للنص من خلال إنجيل مرقس و إنجيل توما يذهب بالنص ليسوع. النص لم يرد فى المصدر Q حيث أن متى و لوقا أخذا النص عن مرقس، و بتطبيق النقد التنقيحى نستطيع أن نفهم بعض الإشارات عند متى و لوقا. ليس هذا هو المهم الآن، لكن المهم هو أن النص وارد عند مرقس و وارد فى انجيل توما، و كلاهما مصدران مستقلان عن بعضها، و هذا يجعل العلماء يسألون: لماذا سيضع انجيل مرقس و انجيل توما نصاً ما دون أن يلتقيا إلا إذا كان النص أصلياً؟ لا يوجد سبب آخر بالتأكيد. و بالتالى، إدعاء الصاحب أن النص تغير شكله عن الشكل الذى قاله يسوع غير مُسند بالأدلة العلمية.

لماذا يفترض إذن أن الخطأ تم من قِبل الإنجيليين؟ لأنه يعتبر يسوع نبياً لا يخرج منه خطأ. حسناً، و أنا اؤمن أنه ابن الله نفسه، و لكن هذه المعتقدات لا علاقة لها بالبحث التاريخى. فى أى بحث تاريخى لا يجب أن توجه البحث لما تريده أن ينتهى. عليك أن تضع كل الإحتمالات الممكنة و تقيمها بحسب الدليل المتوفر. هل هذا يعنى أنه هناك إحتمالية نظرية بحسب المنهج التاريخى أن يكون يسوع هو الذى ذكر هذا النص الذى يعتبره الصديق خطأ؟ نعم، لا يوجد أى أساس تاريخى يجعلك تستثنى يسوع، إنما أساس عقيدى فقط. هذا منهج مغلوط، لأنك إذا قررت البحث التاريخى يجب أن تخضع لقوانين البحث التاريخى دون تأثير من أى معتقدات. هذا لا يعنى أننى أقول أن يسوع قد اخطأ فى شىء، بل ولا حتى الإنجيليين قد أخطأوا فى شىء، فكما سنرى، إنعدام الدراسة النقدية هو الذى أدى إلى تخيل أنه خطأ! إنما ما أقوله هنا الآن هو نظرة فى منهجية الصديق، التى لو عرضها على أى عالم متخصص (متخصص حقيقى!) لما أعطاه أى إعتبار اصلاً!

ما الذى يقوله المتخصصين الحقيقيين إذن؟

أجمع علماء العهد الجديد، بلا أى إستثناء، أن صِغر حبة الخردل كان مثلاً فى اسرائيل. بكلمات أخرى، كانت حبة الخردل مضرباً للمثل فى صغرها فى اسرائيل. دعونا نستعرض معاً ما توصل له المتخصصين الحقيقيين:

يقول العالم روبيرت جيلش الأستاذ بمعهد فولر اللاهوتى، و هو أكبر معهد لاهوتى فى العالم:"حبة الخردل κόκκῳ σινάπεως كان لها وضع مثلى فى الفولكلور اليهودى كأصغر حبة. و كرمز للصغر كان لها معنى سلبى كثانوية. و لهذا فإن موضوع هذا المثل يتضمن بتأصل فكرة الصِغر"[1].

ما معنى أنها أصغر حبة فى الفولكلور اليهودى؟ ببساطة، أنها كانت حبة متناهية الصِغر للدرجة التى جعلتها تكون مضرب المثل. هذا يعنى أن يسوع حينما قال أن حبة الخردل هى أصغر البذور كان يستخدم الثقافة اليهودية المحيطة به فى المجتمع الذى عاش فيه. و لهذا حينما نقول أن الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاباً علمياً، فإننا نعنى بذلك أنه لا يذكر تفاصيل كل علم المُطلقة. و حينما نقول أن الكتاب المقدس لا يخالف العلم، نحن نعنى أن تصريحاته تُفهم فى مجتمعه و سياقه. فكما رأينا، و سنرى تفصيلاً الآن، كان يسوع يتكلم بحسب الثقافة السائدة فى مجتمعه، لأنه يتعامل مع جماعة من البشر لها مقاييسها و مفاهيمها و ثوابتها.

قلت سابقاً أن هذا المفهوم توصل له العلماء و ليس عالم واحد فقط، لذلك دعونا نرى ما ورد فى أكبر قاموس للغة اليونانية فى العالم:

"لا يرد ذكر للخردل فى العهد القديم، و لكن يبدو من الأدب اليهودى أنها كانت معروفة جيداً فى فلسطين. و بحسب المشنا، لم تكن تُزرع فى الحدائق و إنما فى المزارع. و كانت تنمو لكل من الحبوب و الأوراق. و لا يوجد ذكر للإستخدام الطبى لها. مدى صِغر الحبة كان مضرباً للمثل. ففى بعض قواعد التطهير، أقل كمية تنجس الإنسان هى "حتى لو مجرد صغيرة جداً كحبة الخردل" (المشنا: نيدا 5 و 2، و قارن التلمود البابلى: بيراخوت 31 أ). و هناك مثل آخر كالتالى: إذا كان شخصاً قد نذر أن يقبل بالنذر لمدة ثلاثين يوما كـ "سلة ممتلئة"، أى بالسعة التى تتحملها سلة، فإن أقسى إمكانية هى:"يجب أن ينتبه أن يجعل السلة مليئة بحبوب الخردل - و بهذا فقد نذر نفسه للرب طول حياته" (المشنا، نذير 1، 5). بل و حتى إلى اليوم يوجد المثل العربى:"لا يوجد حبة خردل تنزلق من يد البخيل". النصوص اليهودية لا تقول أن النبات ينمو بشكل طبيعى لإرتفاع مفاجىء. و كما يمكن أن نرى من السياق، لا يجب علينا أن نأخذ بشكل جاد التعبيرات العرضية التى تتباهى بخصوبة ارض فلسطين و التى تذكر نباتات خردل غير عادية، مثل:"قال الراباى شيما عن خالفتا: كان عندى نبات خردل و جعلتها تنمو إلى علو شجرة التينة". و مع ذلك، فإن الخردل فى الحقيقة ينمو إلى طول مترين و نصف إلى ثلاثة أمتار بالقرب من بحيرة جنيسارت".

ثم يذكر فى الهامش:"ويلكين لاحظ أيضاً أن الطيور تستظل بأوراقها الكبيرة. و على أية حال، فإن الطيور كانت تتغذى بحبوبها"[2].

ما الذى يعنيه هذا الكلام إذن؟ بكل وضوح و بساطة يعنى التالى: أن الثقافة اليهودية إعتبرت حبة الخردل لصِغرها المتناهى أصغر الحبوب، و كانت مضرباً للمثل فى مدى الصِغر. و هو ما يعبر عنه العالم جيمس ادواردز، استاذ اللغة و الأدب الكتابى بكلية ويتورث فى واشنطن:"حبة الخردل، و هى الحبة التى تظهر سنوياً فى فصل الربيع، ليست فعلياً أصغر الحبوب، و إنما كان لها رؤية فى فلسطين تعتبرها الصغرى مثلياً"[3].

حسناً، إرجع خطوة للخلف، و تذكر: ما السياق الذى تكلم فيه يسوع عن حبة الخردل؟ إنه مثل! يسوع كان يتكلم بمثل لكى يشبه كيف سيُولد ملكوت الله صغيراً لا يتعدى إثنى عشر فرداً، لكنه سيمتد إلى كافة أرجاء الأرض. الحبة هى أصغر الحبوب مثلياً فى اسرائيل فى ذلك الزمان، و يسوع كان يتكلم بمثل حينما تكلم عنها. هل أدرك الصاحب هذا المنظور النقدى؟ هل بحث فى الكتب و المراجع؟ إذا كان لا يملكها، فليصمت ولا يتكلم ليعطى حكماً خائباً!

بهذا، هل أخطأ الكتاب المقدس؟ يقول العالم جيمس بروكس، أستاذ العهد الجديد فى معهد معهد بيت إيل اللاهوتى:"حبة الخردل لم تكن أصغر البذور فى فلسطين، و لكنها كانت واحدة من أصغر الحبوب و كان مضرباً للمثل فى تناهى صغرها. و كعادة الكتاب المقدس، لا يعطى وصفاً علمياً أو تحليلياً إنما الوصف العام. و بهذا فإن الكتاب المقدس لا يوجد به أى خطأ كان"[4]. فالكتاب المقدس ليس كتاباً علمياً يتكلم عن علم نبات و علم حيوان و علم آثار، حتى يلتزم بالتقنية العلمية، إنما هو كتاباً لا يتعارض مع العلم، فيتكلم بثقافة المجتمع الذى كُتِب فيه كل سفر من أسفاره. و عقيدتنا فى عصمة الكتاب المقدس الدنيوية كالتالى: حينما نعرف كل البيانات و المعلومات عن نص معين، فسيتبين أنه لم يرد فيه خطأ. و هذا هو فكر كافة المسيحيين، و هو الفكر الذى عبر عنه بيان شيكاغو. لأننا إذا كنا سنتعامل مع الكتاب المقدس كنص، علينا أن نعرف الوسط و المجتمع الذى خرجه فيه هذا الكتاب. لا يوجد متخصص واحد فى النقد الكتابى يقول أننا يجب أن نفسر النص فى ضوء المقاييس المعاصرة.

الآن، إذا كان المجتمع اليهودى يعتبر حبة الخردل يُضرب بها المثل فى التناهى فى الصِغر، و إذا كان يسوع يستخدم حبة الخردل و يقول أنها أصغر البذور بينما يلقى "مثلاً" عن ملكوت الله، و إذا كان العلماء النقديين الذى ينظرون للتاريخ لا للعقيدة يؤكدون هذه الحقائق، فهل نقول أن يسوع قد اخطأ؟ أو هل هناك سبب واحد يجعلنا نقول أن أحد الإنجيليين قد حرفّ كلام يسوع؟ لقد بينا أنه لا يوجد أى سبب لأى إنجيلى يجعله يغير مفهوم الكلمة، و رأينا أن يسوع كان يتكلم بثقافة مجتمعه و البيئة التى وُلِد و عاش و مات و قام فيها. أين الخطأ إذن؟ أين العناوين البراقة "علم النبات يثبت تحريف الكتاب"؟

أكبر و أشهر تفسير نقدى خرج للكتاب المقدس منذ أن بدأ النقد الكتابى فى عصر التنوير يقول:"هذه المقارنة تقصد أن تبرز علو هذا النبات عن الآخرين فى تصنيف "لاخانا" λάχανα و الذى ينتمى له هذا النبات، و هو التصنيف الذى لا يوجد له أعواد خشبية مثل الشجر و الشجيرات، حتى أنه يتعدى التصنيف الأخير، و يصنع فروعاً كبيرة تستظل بها الطيور. و هذا يقابل مدى صِغر البذرة"[5]. بكلمات أخرى، يقول عزرا جولد، الذى كان أستاذاً للغة و أدب العهد الجديد بكلية اللاهوت الأسقفية فى ولاية فيلادلفيا، أننا يجب أن نفهم التعبير فى سياقه، لا بحسب المعايير المعاصرة. و هذه النقطة الأخيرة التى سألفت النظر لها، و هى أن كِبر النبات حينما ينمو لا يُقاس بحسب خبرة كل فرد الشخصية. هذا أمر نسبى بحت لا علاقة له بخبرة كل فرد، فحجم النبات حينما ينمو إلى ثلاثة أمتار بالنسبة لحبة متناهية الصغر للدرجة التى جعلتها مضرباً للمثل فى المجتمع اليهودى، هو بكل تأكيد حجم كبير و أعظم من حجم الحبة!

بإختصار:

1- حبة الخردل صغيرة جداً.
2- حبة الخردل كانت أصغر الحبوب فى الثقافة اليهودية.
3- حبة الخردل كانت مضرباً للمثل فى صِغرها.
4- يسوع إستخدم حبة الخردل فى مثل.
5- يسوع قال أن حبة الخردل أصغر الحبوب فى الأرض.

ما الذى نفهمه من ذلك؟ هذه هى قضيتى: أن يسوع إستخدم التعبير الملائم و المناسب جداً للمجتمع الذى عاش فيه، ولا يوجد أى خطأ فى كلامه بمقاييس عصره. أى ناقد كتابى لن يفسر النص خارجاً عن سياقه و عن بيئته التى خرج منها النص. و كل شخص لديه علم بمناهج التأويل الهيرمونطيقى لن يجازف و يفسر النص بمعايير عصره.

من إتضع رفعه الله، فهو الذى أنزل الأعزاء من على الكراسى و رفع المتضعين، و هو الذى جعل نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل الذى تبجح بجبروته يهبط ليصير حيواناً يأكل العشب من الأرض. إنما التفاخر و التكبر و الغرور فى التعامل مع المسيحيين قائلين مرددين "التخصص" مدعين أنهم متخصصين فى النقد النصى، فبنعمة الرب و قوة الروح، لو وضعنا لهم مصطلحاً فى النقد النصى لسهروا شهوراً على الشبكة ليفهموه سيضيع تعبهم هباء!

أخيراً، أحب أن أقول لماذا كتبت هذا الرد الآن. انا لا أنتبه كثيراً لشبهات قديمة، خاصةً ما يتعلق باللاهوت الدفاعى، و ذلك نظراً لتركيزى الشديد و المُكثف فى النقد الأعلى. و لكن أخبرنى الأصدقاء بالغرور من مدعى التخصص و بالقيل و القال و الردود على فلان و التفنيد على فلان و ما إلى ذلك! و لو لم أكن علمت بهذه البروبجاندا السطحية جداً لما كنت رددت عليها!

لقد قال داود قديماً لجليات حينما تجبر على شعب الرب:"مَنْ هُوَ هَذَا الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ الأَغْلَفُ حَتَّى يُعَيِّرَ صُفُوفَ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ؟" (1 صم 17 : 26). و بقوة الروح القدس، لا بقدرته هو الشخصية، قتل داود هذا الأغلف. إن كل إعتمادنا هو على الروح القدس، لأن الرب هو الذى وعد قائلاً:"لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ" (مت 10 : 20). و إننا نقول بقوة الروح الذى يتكلم فينا:

لا يوجد رد علمى بمنهج نقدى محترم يمكنه أن يثبت خطأ الإستدلال المبنى فى هذه المقالة!

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

[1] Robert W. Guelich, Word Biblical Commentary, Vol. 34a (Mark 1-8:26), Word Books: USA 1989, P. 249
[2] G. Kittel & G. Friedrich, ed., Theological Dictionary of The New Testament, Vol. 7, Translated by G. W. Bromiley, Eerdmans: USA 1964, P. 288
[3] James R. Edwards, The Gospel According To Mark, Eerdmans: USA 2002, P. 144
[4] James A. Brooks, The New American Commentary, Vol. 23 (Mark), Broadman Press: USA 1992, P. 85
[5] Ezra P. Gould, Critical & Exegetical Commentary on The Gospel According To St. Mark, T&T Clark: USA 1989, P. 82


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]بحث بسيط عن " حبّة الخرّدل " فى المراجع الإسلامية




 [/FONT]*

*1.**وفي الحديث الآخر: "أنه يُخرج من النار من كان في قلبه **أدنى أدنى مثقال حبة من خردل** من إيمان" فدلّ على أن الإيمان ينقص حتى يصير كوزن الحبة من** الخردل**، وأنه يزيد حتى يكون كالجبال.*
​*إعانة المستفيد بشرح كتاب التوحيد جـ 3 صـ 116*

​*2.** والخردلة هي: أصغر شيء يُضرب المثل بصغيرِها.*
*فهذه السماوات العظيمة في كَفِّ الرحمن والأرضون الواسعة وما فيها في كفِّ الرحمن كالخردلة في يد واحدٍ منّا، هذا تشبيه **لصغر هذه المخلوقات** بالنسبة إلى الله**، كصغر حبّة الخردل** في يد المخلوق، وليس هو من تشبيه الله سبحانه وتعالى أو صفة من صفاتِه بصفات المخلوقين، وإنّما هو تشبيه **لصغر المخلوقات** بالنسبة إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى **بصغر حبّة الخردل **بالنسبة ليد المخلوق.*
​*إعانة المستفيد بشرح كتاب التوحيد جـ 4 صـ 71*

​*3.  **والخردل : حبوب دقيقة كحب السمسم هي بزور شجر يسمى عند العرب **الخردل** . واسمه في علم النبات " سينابيس " *
​*التحرير والتنوير جـ 1 صـ 2718*​
​ 
 *[FONT=&quot]4.**[FONT=&quot] وقوله { وَإِن كَانَ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِّنْ خَرْدَلٍ أَتَيْنَا بِهَا } تصوير لدقة الحساب ، وعدم مغادرته لشىء من أعمال الناس ، إذ الخردل حب فى غاية الصغر والدقة .[/FONT]*
[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]الوسيط لسيد طنطاوى جـ 1 صـ 2906*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]5*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]. **[FONT=&quot]مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ - وَزْنَ حَبَّةِ الخَرْدلِ ، أَيْ أًَصْغَرَ شَيءٍ .[/FONT]*
[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]ايسر التفاسير لأسعد حومد جـ 1 صـ 3366*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]6.**[FONT=&quot] مثقالحبة من خردل أي مقدار حبة كائنة من خردل أي وإن كان في غاية القلة والحقارة فإن حبة الخردلمثل في الصغر  .[/FONT]*
[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]تفسير ابى السعود جـ 6 صـ 71*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]7**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مثقال حبة من خردل أي إن الخصلة من الاساءة او الاحسان إن تك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مثلا في الصغر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] كحبة الخردل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*
[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]تفسير ابى السعود جـ 7 صـ 72*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]​ 
 *[FONT=&quot]8. **[FONT=&quot]والمراد وإن كان في غاية القلة والحقارة فإن حبة الخردلمثل في الصغر .[/FONT]*
[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]تفسير الألوسى جـ 12 صـ 399*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]*9**. **{ إِن تَكُ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مّنْ خَرْدَلٍ } أي إن تكن مثلاً في الصغر كحبة الخردل والمقال ما يقدر به غيره لتساوي ثقلهما وهو في العرف معلوم .*
​*تفسير الألوسى جـ 15 صـ 440*

*10. **قال الزمخشري : فمن نصب يعني مثقال ، كان الضمير للهيئة من الإساءة والإحسان ، أي كانت **مثلاً في الصغر والقماءة** ، **كحبة الخردل ، فكانت مع صغرها في أخفى موضع وأحرزه .*
​*تفسير البحر المحيط جـ 9 صـ 104*

*11. **{ يا بني إنها إن تك **مثقال حبة من خردل } أي أن الخصلة من الإحسان أو الإساءة إن تك مثلا في الصغر كحبة الخردل .*
​*تفسير البيضاوى جـ 1 صـ 284*
*
12. **وأراد بالحبة الجزء **اليسي**ر من** الخردل .*
​*تفسير الخازن جـ 4 صـ 293*

*13.  **حقرها بقوله **{حبة} وزاد في ذلك بقوله {من خردل} أي: إن تكن في الصغركحبة الخردل .*
​*تفسير السراج المنير جـ 1 صـ 3252*

*14. **الخردل : نباتُ عشبي ينبت في الحقول ، تُستعمل بذوره في الطب ، والطعام ، ويُضرب به المثل في الصغر .*
​*تفسير القطان جـ 2 صـ 436*

*15. **حبة الخردل وهي أصغر الحبوب .*
​*تفسير النيسابورى جـ1 صـ 140**3*

*16 . **وذلك أن الخردلة **سدس شعيرة** .*
​*تفسير النيسابورى جـ 5 صـ 349*

*17.  **عبارة عن مقدار ما هو **اصغر المقادير** التى توزن بها الاشياء من جنس **الخردل الذى هو اصغر الحبوب المقتاتة { فتكن } [ بس باشد آن ] اى مع كونها فى اقصى غايات الصغر .*
​*تفسير حقى جـ 10 صـ 414*
*18. **الخردل : نباتُ عشبي ينبت في الحقول ، تُستعمل بذوره في الطب ، والطعام ، ويُضرب به المثل في الصغر .*
​*تيسير التفسير للقطان جـ 3 صـ 436*

*19. **والمراد وإن كان في غاية القلة والحقارة **فإن حبة الخردل**مثل في الصغر** . *
​*روح المعانى جـ 17 صـ 55*
*20. **إن تك مثقال حبة من خردل أي إن تكن مثلا في الصغر كحبة الخردل .*
​*روح المعانى جـ 21 صـ 88*
​*21. **مثقال حبة قال الواحدي : وهذا أحسن لتقدم قوله : فلا تظلم نفس شيئا ومثقال الشيء ميزانه : أي وإن كان في غاية الخفة والحقارة فإن حبة الخردل مثل في الصغر**.*
​*فتح القدير الجامع بين فنى الرواية والدراية من علم التفسير جـ3 صـ 588*​*22. **حبة من خردل . صغيرة ضائعة لا وزن لها ولا قيمة**.*
​*فى ظلال القرآن جـ 6 صـ 10*​*4*
*23. **(خَرْدَلٍ) : **الخردل: نبات له حب صغير جدا أسود مقرّح الواحدة خردلة ويقال خردل الطعام أكل خياره وخردل اللحم قطع أعضاءه وافرة صغارا، ولحم خراديل: مقطع ومفرد ويضرب بها المثل في الضآلة وقد تقدم هذا في الأنبياء.*
​*إعراب القرآن وبيانه جـ 7 صـ 539*
*
**24. **مثلا لحبة** الخردل في الصغر والقماءة.*
​*إعراب القرآن وبيانه جـ 7 صـ 543

*

*25. أ. **حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ كناية عن العمل القليل.*

*25.ب. **وحبة **الخردل مثل في الصغر.*​*التفسير المنير للزحيلى جـ 17 صـ 61*
​*26. **لو كانت تساوي وزن أصغر شيء، مثل وزن **حبة**الخردل .*
​*التفسير الوسيط للزحيلى جـ 2 صـ 2026*
​*27. **وَالْخَرْدَلُ: **حُبُوبٌ دَقِيقَةٌ** كَحَبِّ السِّمْسِمِ هِيَ بُزُورُ شَجَرٍ يُسَمَّى عِنْدَ **الْعَرَبِ الْخَرْدَلَ.*
​*التحرير والتنوير جـ 17 صـ 86*
​*28. **بُزُورًا **دَقِيقَةً** تُسَمَّى** الْخَرْدَلَ أَيْضًا .*
​*التحرير والتنوير جـ 21 صـ 163*
​*29. **هو نبات معروف يشبه الشيء **القليل البليغ في القلة** .*
 
*عمدة القارى شرح صحيح البخارى جـ 1 صـ 453*

*30. **وخص **الخردل** بالذكر لكمال المبالغة وهو أصغر الحبوب قدرا .*
​*فيض القدير جـ 2 صـ 456**5*

*31. **أَنَّ الْيُونَانَ قَدَّرُوا **الدِّرْهَمَ **بِ**أَرْبَعَةِ آلَافٍ وَمِائَتَيْ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ حَبِّ الْخَرْدَلِ** الْبَرِّيِّ وَقَدَّرُوا الْمِثْقَالَ بِسِتَّةِ آلَافِ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ ذَلِكَ .*
​*شرح البهجة الوردية جـ6 صـ 238*

*32. **كما أن المتأمل في كلام المقريزي، قد يفهم منه أن الدرهم الذي قدر بـ**(4200)**حبة خردل .*
​*فقه الزكاة-يوسف القرضاوى جـ 1 صـ 219*
​*33. **والله لا يظلم أحدا ما يزن **أقل مقدار** كان يعرف قبل **بحبة الخردل .*
​*فتاوى الأزهر جـ 8 صـ 319*

*34. **ولو كان العمل **خفيفاً**كحبة الخردل.*
​*فتاوى الشيخ ابن جبرين جـ 63 صـ 188*​
​*35. **والله لا يظلم أحدا ما يزن **أقل مقدار كان يعرف** قبل بحبة الخردل .*​*فتاوى دار الإفتاء المصرية جـ 8 صـ 319*
​*36. **الخردل : جمع خردلة وهو نبات عشبى يضرب به المثل فى الصغر .*
​*موسوعة فقة الإبتلاء جـ 2 صـ 13*​*37. **فجعله ستين حبة زنة الحبة مائة من حب الخردل البري المعتدل.*
​*البداية والنهاية جـ 13 صـ 216*
*38. **تعجز** عن ضبطه لصغره وخفائه وكان على قدر حبة الخردل.*
​*المستفاد من ذيل تاريخ بغداد جـ1 صـ183*​*6*
*39. **حبة الخردل : المراد به : الخردل البري ، وهي من الأوزان الدقيقة ، وتساوي حبة الخردل جزءاً من ستة أجزاء من حبة الشعير ، وعلى هذا فحبة الخردل تساوي 01033 ، 0 غراما ً ( ر : مقادير ) .*
​*معجم لغة الفقهاء جـ 1 صـ 234*​*40. **لو **كانت حبة الخردل هذه، وهي حبة **صغيرة كالسمسمة** .*​*موسوعة البحوث والمقالات العلمية 31*​
​ ​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

رد روعة استمتعت بقراءتة ربنا يبارك تعبك
 مواضيع ذات صلة
​*الرد علي شجرة الآراك الخردلية علة الكتاب وصدق الرسالة المحمدية والسارق الشيخ عرب بقلم حورس*


​*حبة الخردل
 *

* السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( حبة الخردل )*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد آخر للدكتور هولى بايبل بسماح منه*


http://www.4shared.com/file/183325067/222756a2/___.html
​


----------



## Fadie (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يسامحك يا حورس، نفسى مرة اقرالك حاجة و مفطسش من الضحك! بجد يابنى حرام عليك اللى بتعمله فينا دة، عايز ابطل ضحك لما اقرالك بقى.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا للجميع ولكل من كتب في هذا الموضوع للرد على الشبهات *


----------

